

Image copyrights - workarounds please - ilikerashers

I'm creating a reporting tool that runs across products online collecting prices and descriptions. How can I provide access to images without getting in copyright trouble.<p>Is storing URLs and linking offsite to the image a feasible alternative?
======
wmf
If you call your tool a "search engine" and have proper DMCA policies in place
then you are protected by various Google Image Search precedents.

~~~
ilikerashers
Really? So if I sell this as a "product search engine", I'm immune from people
claiming I stole their images. I noticed Polyvore which lets people tag and
share images seems to fly under the copyright area.

Such a grey area though....

